# "This is my uber driver Beni, he took me to the hospital"



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

*Saw this making the rounds on another popular Internet site...*

_*"This is my uber driver Beni, he took me to the hospital and is keeping me company since most of my family lives out of the state."*_

*I thought that this was really sweet! What an awesome story! *

*







*

*source:


https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/8po23h
*
disclaimer:
I thought this was really great and thought I would share. Unfortunately, I hate most of the users/comments at that stupid site, so maybe someone else with a stronger stomach will read them and figure out the background of this whole thing... Also, this site is 90% fake users and mostly full of poop, so this whole stunt could be fake. As a top post only costs around $500...

correction: $200


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> _"This is my uber driver Beni, he took me to the hospital and is keeping me company since most of my family lives out of the state."_


Meet Beni. Beni is an Uber driver. Beni doesn't get many pings, and has figured out that he can hang out with the patients at the hospital to enjoy the AC, watch TV, and eat the leftovers off the hospital food trays.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Meet Beni. Beni is an Uber driver. Beni doesn't get many pings, and has figured out that he can hang out with the patients at the hospital to enjoy the AC, watch TV, and eat the leftovers off the hospital food trays.


Like none of the comments on that photo have anything to do with the photo. We don't even know if it's a photo of an uber driver.

It could just be some black dude who was visiting his wife in the bed next to that guy. We don't know!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

No forehead though, my man has a ten head lol

I would of done the same but just to get free vomit bags those are like the Cadillac of vomit bags in there, towels, possibly a bedpan I can fill with candy and if I need to take a gamble fart I got the bedpan as backup. 

Oh and at least 3 urinals, you can never have enough urinals.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Beni is smiling because he just heard Maury say "You are not the father."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Beni is smiling cause he never ended the trip and getting $0.12/min


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Like none of the comments on that photo have anything to do with the photo. We don't even know if it's a photo of an uber driver.
> 
> It could just be some black dude who was visiting his wife in the bed next to that guy. We don't know!


Lololol!!

OMG hilarious!


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

plot twist, beni is actually the one on the bed and still hasnt ended the ride


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Lololol!!
> 
> OMG hilarious!


I feel like I got suckered into posting this, before I realized it's probably just a scam....

reminds me of the time my friend sent me this:





or this:


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Bahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> No forehead though, my man has a ten head lol
> 
> I would of done the same but just to get free vomit bags those are like the Cadillac of vomit bags in there, towels, possibly a bedpan I can fill with candy and if I need to take a gamble fart I got the bedpan as backup.
> 
> Oh and at least 3 urinals, you can never have enough urinals.


Gamble Fart. Good shit


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I wouldn't put it past Uber to try and drum up feel-good stories.

Like the news lately about the Sherlock Holmes guy jumping out and stopping a mugging. Great stuff! Too bad it happened in Nov, that would have been the time to promote it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

When thanos took an uber to asgard in the new avengers movie, I thought it wasn't realistic either


----------



## Beni Lukumu (Jun 11, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Like none of the comments on that photo have anything to do with the photo. We don't even know if it's a photo of an uber driver.
> 
> It could just be some black dude who was visiting his wife in the bed next to that guy. We don't know!


Man, this was a life changing experience for me. The only thing that went through my mind in that moment was the health of that brother. I ended the ride in about 8 minutes after picking him up and decided to stay with him because he had nobody else. Money is good but it is not everything. Uber is more than just a job it's a service.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Beni Lukumu said:


> Man, this was a life changing experience for me. The only thing that went through my mind in that moment was the health of that brother. I ended the ride in about 8 minutes after picking him up and decided to stay with him because he had nobody else. Money is good but it is not everything. Uber is more than just a job it's a service.


This is uncomfortable

It's a lot easier to make fun of you when you aren't here lol

Good for you, was it just a regular pickup to the emergency room I assume?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Awesome caption even if it isn't true,

Could easily be just a guy with his homie,

100% of my friends arn't the same race as me so I would know it's possible. (unicorns are afterall insanely rare)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Beni Lukumu said:


> Man, this was a life changing experience for me. The only thing that went through my mind in that moment was the health of that brother. I ended the ride in about 8 minutes after picking him up and decided to stay with him because he had nobody else. Money is good but it is not everything. Uber is more than just a job it's a service.


Oh.....
Brother......


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Beni Lukumu said:


> Man, this was a life changing experience for me. The only thing that went through my mind in that moment was the health of that brother. I ended the ride in about 8 minutes after picking him up and decided to stay with him because he had nobody else. Money is good but it is not everything. Uber is more than just a job it's a service.


....uh. Hi Beni. That was very sweet of you.

Why was he in your car? Was he on his way to the hospital for an operation or what?

You ended the ride in 8 minutes? what? what does that have to do with anything? Did he have some sort of medical emergency in your car?

Was it alcohol poisoning? Heroin withdrawal? Meth?

That's what I'm trying to figure out, like, the details of what happened.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Beni Lukumu said:


> Man, this was a life changing experience for me. The only thing that went through my mind in that moment was the health of that brother. I ended the ride in about 8 minutes after picking him up and decided to stay with him because he had nobody else. Money is good but it is not everything. Uber is more than just a job it's a service.


LOL!..... I haven't felt this weird since I got rick rolled!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL!..... I haven't felt this weird since I got rick rolled!


I know this is going to sound weird, but, something seems off about this Beni...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Awesome caption even if it isn't true,
> 
> Could easily be just a guy with his homie,
> 
> 100% of my friends arn't the same race as me so I would know it's possible. (unicorns are afterall insanely rare)


I do volunteer stuff occasionally, small part cause its the right thing to do, large part when they search online about me for job interviews, stuff like that comes up lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"LIFE CHANGING "


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I do volunteer stuff occasionally, small part cause its the right thing to do, large part when they search online about me for job interviews, stuff like that comes up lol


Oh I agree, I love seeing things this! This happened in Atlanta!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Noble if true, PR stunt if not.


----------



## Daniling (Oct 14, 2021)

One of my uber drivers took me to the hospital and paid for it on his own. I was really surprised by his kindness. Since then I've started to believe in mankind much more than before. He also suggested visiting the hearing clinic near me where he usually treats his ears because I told him I have some hearing problems after the covid. Oh, I've never thought I'd have smth like that because I always had a perfect hearing. Covid is a disaster, guys. Stay safe!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Meet Beni. Beni is an Uber driver. Beni doesn't get many pings, and has figured out that he can hang out with the patients at the hospital to enjoy the AC, watch TV, and eat the leftovers off the hospital food trays.


While he leaves the trip running
and makes $8 an hour !!!


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

May be it is just me.. but the first thought was that guy gets in to the hospital because of his uber driver Beni))


----------

